# Thumper the Special Bunny



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 12, 2007)

So Thumper has been impatiently waiting for meto start him his own blog. Well, here it is! A little history and factsabout Thumper: I got Thumper on 1/10/2007. He was turned over to thelocal rabbit rescue here by his previous owner as they decided theydidn't want him anymore. He's 4 years old and he is completely blind.He also currently has an infected ulcer in his eye which his previousowners claim they "didn't even notice". 

He was kept in an extremely small wabbitat cage from Walmart, and livedon completey rusted wire bottom floor for 4 years with no towels,cardboard or anything for him to get on to get off of the wire. Hisback feet have big bald spots which are calloused over with thick scabsdue to the wire.

I decided to fosterThumper from my friend who owns the rabbitrescue that I volunteer for. Of course, 5 minutes after fostering him Iwas hooked and knew I could never give him back. Thumper is the mostgentle and sweetest rabbit you could ever meet. He loves to be petted,and his favorite thing to do is sit in your lap and fall asleep. 

I also didn't name him Thumper, and probably would've named himsomething more... exciting. However, that was his name for the last 4years and he knows it very well and responds to it. I knew that itwould be the best decision to keep the name. Besides, I guess there areworse names out there...

So, without further ado, here's Thumper!


----------



## Haley (Jan 12, 2007)

What a little sweetheart!!

Does he require and special care bc of the blindness? Its too bad heand Harper couldnt bond, Ive heard its good for blind bunnies to have afriend to guide them.

Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 12, 2007)

Haley, I've heard that as well, about blindbunnies having a friend. However, Harper is too dominant for his owngood. JJ may would be a match, however Thumper isn't neutered and I'mnot going to put the stress of a surgery and recovery on him. And I'mjust concerned about giving him a friend after 4 years ofbeinga single bunny. Maybe one day I'll see about JJ and him,but it'll be a while off. JJ has an extremely laid back personality, sohe may would be a match.

So far I haven't seen any special needs that he requires. He uses hisscent sense really well and had no trouble finding his food bowl andwater bottle when I put him in his new cage. And it didn't take him toolong before he was all stretched out.

The only thing is, you have to call his name before you reach in andpick him up. If you don't, he freaks out. If you call his name first,he is so extremely calm and is ready to be picked up and held. Otherthan that, he acts pretty normal.


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2007)

aww what a special little man. I can see why you wouldnt want to change his name. Hes so dependant on his hearing. 

I forgot you had JJ as well! 3 boys, eh? I know how that isI think once Thumper is settled it may be worth it to trywith JJ. If theyre both non-aggressive it just might work.

Keep us posted!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a picture of Thumper on my lap while we were watching (he was listening) Spongebob last night:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's some pictures of Thumper from this morning:

Mornin' mom!





I'm ready for my close-up!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 13, 2007)

"Hey Mom, I'm getting kinda sleepy..."





"Maybe I'll just lay down for a nap..."


----------



## Haley (Jan 14, 2007)

What a little sweetheart, hes adorable!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 14, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> What a little sweetheart, hes adorable!


Shhh, don't let him hear you. His ego is already too big. :humour:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 14, 2007)

Aww~ 
I love the fudgey-swirl kinda look he has going on his ears 
Sight schmight. He doesn't need it when he's that cute (And has all those lovely whiskers)


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 14, 2007)

"Ahhhh, this is the life..."


----------



## Anneliese (Jan 15, 2007)

Aw, he's a sweetie. :hearts

-Anneliese- :anotherbun


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 16, 2007)

So Thumper's eye with the ulcer is looking muchbetter. The ulcer part (which looks green) was the size of a nickel tobegin with. It's now about the size of a penical eraser tip, anddecreasing everyday. Yay! The vet has put him on a second round of eyemedicine, this time with hydrocortisone in it to try to reduce scarringas much as possible. Hopefully there won't be too much damage once it'sall over with. His previous family let the ulcer go so long, the eyewas damaged in the process. The vet is trying to help minimize thescarring, so hopefully the medicineworks!

On to other news...

Thumper was doing wonderfully with litterpan training up until a coupledays ago. He was pee-peeing in the pan, but not pooping. This was okay,as poops were easier to clean. Now, he is peeing in an opposite cornerof his cage continuously. I'm going to clean it with some vinegar afterclass tomorrow and move the litterbox into that corner. Hopefully he'llcatch on. If not, we'll have to convert to bedding, but that's okay!

That's all for now from Thumper-Land.


----------



## binkies (Jan 16, 2007)

I just love him! If you ever make your way up to VA, bring him along and visit me! But you may not have him to go back with!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 17, 2007)

Thumper really is a handsome guy!! :inlove:

There's just something so nice about the Nethie and Polish breeds,isn't there? They have such beautifully shaped heads and suchdistinctive eyes. Thumper has beautiful coloring too. And heck, hedoesn't need his eyesight now that he has you there for him! What alucky little fellow! Sounds like you've found yourself a heartbunny...:heartbeat:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2007)

He's absolutely precious! I think if he stood infront of me with those ears he'd get anything he wanted! Thank Goodnessyou got him and he can now be healthy and happy


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2007)

What a little sweetie - and he obviously feelsvery comfortable with you. Don't understand how his previous ownerscould just not want him any more . It's their loss and our (Imean, your ) gain!

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 18, 2007)

Thumper looks like he's finally HOME and completely content. 

Where did you get that cool litter box?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 1, 2007)

he is sooooo cute, look at that little face, little toes and little mouth......


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 1, 2007)

Right now, Thumper is stretched out in a lazy, half dead bunny flop. He&#39;s all leaned up against my leg as I am playing on the laptop. What a lazy boy! And yes, he is just a little spoiled. :rofl:

I was able to snap some photo&#39;s of him playing with his baby and roaming the bed a few minutes ago. Enjoy!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 2, 2007)

Adorable :inlove:. He really has made himself at home, hasn&#39;t he 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2007)

Awww so cute. I like him.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 2, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Adorable :inlove:. He really has made himself at home, hasn&#39;t he
> 
> Jan


 Yeah, he&#39;s just a bit spoiled. He stretched out on my bed for over 3.5 hours last night relaxing while I played on the laptop and did homework. I went to pick him up at10pm so I could go to bed, and he got upset! He ran to the edge of his cage, put his little paws on the bars, and just stood there staring at me with pitiful eyes. I almost took him back out!

This morning, I went in the other room to check on him, and the second he saw me, he did that again. I wanted to take him to school with me LOL. 

Think they would&#39;ve noticed a 4 pound white bunny in my jacket? :rofl:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 2, 2007)

So Thumper decided to take over my laptop earlier! For a bunny that&#39;s blind, he sure can surf the web!

First, he tried to figure out how to open a browser. "Hey Mom, is that me on your desktop?"







After figuring out how to open a browser, he decided to give the rabbit rescue site a view. "Ooo, I remember this place!"






Next, he decided to head on over to RO. "Hi guys!" Says Thumper.






Afterwards, he decided to ruffle up the blankets...






... and settle down for the night next to mom.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 2, 2007)

Aawwww-Sweetie! I think that you got a lot of things out and your really getting back on track!

Crystal


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 5, 2007)

He's so cute 
I'm still loving those fudgey swirls on his little ears~


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 5, 2007)

Great pics . Those on the laptop are wonderful - he's quite the little e-bunny 

Jan


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know why but i'm in love with his legs there so **** cute! so neat and trim? hehehe just so cute


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 5, 2007)

What a cutie!!! 

:inlove:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 8, 2007)

Pictures of Thumper's romp around the yard earlier today...


----------



## missyscove (Feb 8, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> He's so cute
> I'm still loving those fudgey swirls on his little ears~


:yeahthat


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

What a handsome boy!! 

:inlove:


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 9, 2007)

he really is a beautiful bunny!! his markingsare quite interesting and he has such a lovely little face!! morephotos please!! :colors:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2007)

He looks so happy outside. Such a cute thing.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2007)

:yeahthat

Looking at those pictures, you would never guess that the little mancouldn't see. Does he have any probems finding his way around ou there?

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 1, 2007)

And last but not least, can you spot the bunny?


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

He's just so darn cute......*adds to bunnynapping list*


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 1, 2007)

That....is so full of cute. They look like calendar pictures~
And over here we have the spring months of Thumper... He was goingthrough a 'get way close to the camera and show everyone my cute littlenose' phase at the time, but soon after shifted into a more 'green'mood in his later career. 
Then again, that's more like a museum, huh? 
Keep the pictures comin'~


----------



## cuddles (Mar 2, 2007)

Aaawww Thumper is soo cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG - what a sweet little angel! I'vegot to say, he looks such a happy little guy - I'm so pleased that yougot him and gave him a chance of a great life 

Jan


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it's great that he was fortunate enoughto have found you so he has someone to take proper care of him, he isadorable. I am not too crazy about his name but I guess it'll doGod bless.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

I need more pictures of this guy!:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I need more pictures of this guy!:bunnydance:


He's going out for his evening run in just a few, and I'll be sure to update with pictures.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

I love his face! He always looks guilty.


----------



## 2bunmom (Mar 6, 2007)

I love to see photos ofhim!!! He is just the sweetest littlething. He seems so happy and not afraid of being out in theyard at all. I would think he would be a little nervous sincehe cannot see. He sure is a trusting littleguy. Thanks for sharing. He's just sodarn cute. Beckie


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 7, 2007)

Aw, I love Thumper's little frowny mouth! He's so cute. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

Thumper's Easter Picture! Not the best in the world, but hey, I took it at home and it was free!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

Cute.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 24, 2007)

Bunneeee pictures! This is from Thumpers romp inthe yard earlier. I'm sure I'll have more of him later when he'shanging out in my room.






BUNNY BUTT!























































Mmmm, grass!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 24, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. I noticed he didn't go near Harper's Pansies.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 25, 2007)

I want to kiss that little face sooooo much. Hereally loves being outside, doesn't he? Does he have any trouble infinding his way around?

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 25, 2007)

LOL Susan, he knows better to go near Chance's pansies. 

Jan, he doesn't have too much trouble, however he's not an activebunny. He's really a lazy, let's lay down and watch a movie togetherbunny. When outside, he mostly just mingles around the yard eating hisclovers and posing pretty. He does walk into the fence sometimes, orthe tree, but usually not too hard. Overall, he does pretty goodfinding his way around.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 25, 2007)

For Thumper...






http://3bunnies.org/courtney.htm


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

Great pics as usual! Thumper is a gagw/ his facial expressions. Does he do that all thetime? If so, you must just crack up all the time.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 25, 2007)

Awww, it's Thumper's girlfriend!

Yeah, Thumper makes those expressions all the time, it's just the way he holds his face. And it is definitely a laugh riot!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes Chance's Pansies not Harpers. DAH:foreheadsmack:

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

Where's my boy?


----------

